# Lumbar Strength



## Barn1234 (May 13, 2020)

Just finished reading these papers and thought to pass them on. 
Researchers were looking at the effect of lumbar isolated exercises vs traditional weight exercises that utilise lumbar strength such as RDLs, Deads, Squats and Hip Thrusts, and found isolated lumbar exercises the most beneficial for lumbar strength. 

https://www.researchgate.net/public...ining_upon_isolated_lumbar_extension_strength

https://www.researchgate.net/public...powerlifters_and_recreationally_trained_males

Hope you guys find them useful?


----------



## AGGRO (May 13, 2020)

Barn1234 said:


> Just finished reading these papers and thought to pass them on.
> Researchers were looking at the effect of lumbar isolated exercises vs traditional weight exercises that utilise lumbar strength such as RDLs, Deads, Squats and Hip Thrusts, and found isolated lumbar exercises the most beneficial for lumbar strength.
> 
> https://www.researchgate.net/public...ining_upon_isolated_lumbar_extension_strength
> ...



Very interesting but no surprise to me. I always include a back extension on my back day to help strengthen my lower back.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 15, 2020)

I have lower back issues so I have to be very careful going heavy on certain movements. If I am consistent with lower back extensions and stretching it makes a massive difference to me.


----------



## Barn1234 (May 19, 2020)

Yeah I've definitely noticed they've helped with the recurring pain from old L2 and L5 disc issues I've had. Weirdly front plank and glute work has helped a lot too, guess it just adds to the bullet-proof strength (hopefully) of your posterior chain?


----------



## ASHOP (May 19, 2020)

I use a Hammer strength back extension light weight (100lbs) a couple time per week.


----------



## odin (May 19, 2020)

Barn1234 said:


> Yeah I've definitely noticed they've helped with the recurring pain from old L2 and L5 disc issues I've had. Weirdly front plank and glute work has helped a lot too, guess it just adds to the bullet-proof strength (hopefully) of your posterior chain?



I am the same and try to keep everything flexible. I do some glute and hip work and it helps keep my back healthy. I am also a fan of reverse hypers.


----------



## Barn1234 (May 20, 2020)

Definitely have to throw in some more reverse hypers, had been trying to hit them good with a resistance band a picnic table bench at home... man the gym needs to open soon.


----------



## Viking (May 21, 2020)

Barn1234 said:


> Just finished reading these papers and thought to pass them on.
> Researchers were looking at the effect of lumbar isolated exercises vs traditional weight exercises that utilise lumbar strength such as RDLs, Deads, Squats and Hip Thrusts, and found isolated lumbar exercises the most beneficial for lumbar strength.
> 
> https://www.researchgate.net/public...ining_upon_isolated_lumbar_extension_strength
> ...



Thanks for posting. I have always found rack pulls from knee height to be best for lumbar strength. I can really load the bar and try to keep most of the tension in the lumbar region. Extensions are usually added first or last in my plan.


----------



## Finephysique (May 23, 2020)

Now that I don’t have a gym to go to I have been doing lots of exercises like plank, superman and back plank and finding they have strengthened my lower back way more than heavy weights. 

I steer well clear of deadlifts these days anyway too many years of wear and tear


----------



## Barn1234 (May 26, 2020)

No worries @Viking, yeah rack pulls are a nice little movement. 

@Finephysique supermen are great, have you tried them on a swiss ball? Another one that's a good finisher is a bird dog row? Kinda like a hybrid of a superman and a single arm bent over row. Hits glutes, abs and back.


----------



## Finephysique (May 26, 2020)

Yes I have recently learned about bird dogs due to having lots of time to watch home workout videos another I have been playing with is high plank to forearm plank switches where you keep going from high to low


----------



## Barn1234 (May 28, 2020)

Finephysique said:


> Yes I have recently learned about bird dogs due to having lots of time to watch home workout videos another I have been playing with is high plank to forearm plank switches where you keep going from high to low



Those are a class way to hit abs hard!! Tried hollow rocks the other day, was a nice little burner.


----------



## SURGE (Jun 3, 2020)

Good thread! So many have lower back issues so it's important to keep it as strong as possible. The problem for most is we want to get as strong as possible and that often increases the chances of injury. I am a big fan of deadlifts but I also keep the reps over 6. I do the same for weighted lower back extensions.


----------



## Victory (Jun 15, 2020)

I train my lower back and abs together. My gym has a standard life fitness lower back extension machine which I use twice every week.


----------



## cmryan (Jun 17, 2020)

Just wanted to add my two cents on the topic. During the COVID lockdown, my lower back would have bouts of irritability and tightness, which I haven't had in a very long time. Now that I've been back in the gym for a month it's gotten way better. Reverse hypers, back extensions, zercher holds (incredible core exercise) are practically essential for me, and I think they can benefit anyone. We don't have a reverse hyper machine at my gym but I make due by doing them (unweighted) with my stomach/hip crease on top of a back extension pad.


----------



## bbuck (Jun 17, 2020)

cmryan said:


> Just wanted to add my two cents on the topic. During the COVID lockdown, my lower back would have bouts of irritability and tightness, which I haven't had in a very long time. Now that I've been back in the gym for a month it's gotten way better. Reverse hypers, back extensions, zercher holds (incredible core exercise) are practically essential for me, and I think they can benefit anyone. We don't have a reverse hyper machine at my gym but I make due by doing them (unweighted) with my stomach/hip crease on top of a back extension pad.



I have seen people do Reverse Hyperextension on a Leg Curl Machine. Maybe not the best but an option.


----------

